# Brake Caliper BRACKETS Removal?



## cogginsc (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi,

As has been pointed out here Haynes do not produce a workshop manual for our TTs and I'm struggling with the rear hub assembly.

I want to strip the rear wheel assemblies including the brake back plates and caliper brackets for refurbishment and wondered if anyone has successfully managed to remove the caliper bracket bolts? The top bolts (M14 spline) in particular are obstructed by the upper suspension link and I can't even get a socket and handle on it let alone a pry bar or impact wrench.

Yes, I have Googled and now stuck without any fresh ideas. If anyone has attempted this I'd be interested in their experience and if nobody has and I'm eventually successful I'll share the secret.

2016 Mk3 S-Line Quattro TFSi S-tronic

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try your question in the mk3 section you should get help there


----------

